

Assembla kills free+closed use ot its services (SVN server, Trac, etc) - Sujan
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/6986/Release-2-0-restricting-free-plans-giving-back-with-features-and-pric

======
Sujan
There was a really nice discussion in the comments, and it seems like the
message was received:

> I will try to come up with a new plan for free student projects. Our old way
> of approving each project took too much time. However, maybe we can make
> arrangements with universities or find some more automated way to approve
> them.

